
Microsoft Small Business Summit (free 5-day online event) - danielha
http://www.sbsummit.com/RegStep1.aspx?ct=2
======
jamiequint
Videos from last year...

http://www.microsoft.com/smallbusiness/small-business-summit/2006.mspx

I haven't watched many of them, but Keith Ferrazzi's was good.

